# newbie cooking a leg



## paul pelletier (Apr 7, 2007)

I have enjoyed a leg of lamb on easter for as long as I can remember. We have always done it on a rotiserie. this year I wanted to try my new water smoker. I am looking for any suggestions and how to estimate cooking time. The leg I got this year is about 5 pounds and boneless. thanks


----------



## short one (Apr 7, 2007)

Paul, welcome to SMF. Slip over to Roll Call and introduce yourself. Don't for get to sign up for the 5 day eCourse. Sorry I don''t know anything about lamb.


----------



## paul pelletier (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks. I did go to Roll call and I have completed the 5 day course. great info.


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 8, 2007)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## squeezy (Apr 8, 2007)

I have often enjoyed a leg of lamb (bone in) on the rotisserie too.
To date I have not tried it on my ECB. Here in Ontario we mostly get lamb from New Zealand (very flavorful) but also local raised which is much milder in taste (veal like) It tends to be expensive, so I usually wait for a sale.

I looked up some info for BBQing  boneless leg of lamb and found that you want an internal of 130Âº at finish.
Flavoring with garlic, rosemary, salt & pepper.

The New Zealand web site has many recipes, which should be easy to adapt to smoking.
Here is their link .... http://www.nzlamb.ca/recipes/recipes...amb.php#herbed

Can't wait to see how you make out .......!

Squeezy (Paul)


----------

